# Homeopathic Treatment for Sarcoids?



## MagicMo (24 May 2011)

I have recently bought a young horse who has sarcoids and am planning to have the Liverpool cream treatment for him. I understand that this is quite painful for the horse and wondered whether I should be considering trying homeopathic treatment first? Currently he has 3 quite small sarcoids.

I have had Thuja recomended to me, does anyone have any experience of using this? Also who would I need to go to for Homeopathic treatment advice? 

Any experiences or advice would be gratefully received !


----------



## Bertthefrog (24 May 2011)

Personally I wouldn't mess around with sarcoids - it may affect any insurance you have!
Go with the Liverpool referral, they know what they are doing, but even they cannot guarantee the response of some types of sarcoids to their treatment.


----------



## MagicMo (24 May 2011)

Hi, no insurance for the sarcoids as they were noted on the vetting (though he still passed) so I was expecting to have to pay anyway. I certainly wouldn't want to risk making matters worse if that is a possibility with the homeopathic treatment.


----------



## Bertthefrog (24 May 2011)

charisl said:



			Hi, no insurance for the sarcoids as they were noted on the vetting (though he still passed) so I was expecting to have to pay anyway. I certainly wouldn't want to risk making matters worse if that is a possibility with the homeopathic treatment.
		
Click to expand...

That is the main problem - the reaction to sarcoids to any treatment can be unpredictable - and in some cases can cause some seriously aggressive reactions which are then a nightmare.

Could you send some photo's over to Liverpool for advice? Possibly through your own vet?

I'm not against homeopathy per se, and I'm sure you will have posts that have used some treatments very successfully, but I would always run any possibilities by my vet first.

All the best, which ever route you choose.


----------



## MagicMo (24 May 2011)

Thank you for your advice, that was what I was worried about really, I certainly don't want to risk things getting worse. 

The vet has taken photo's I just didn't want to start straight away with a painful treatment when he has just moved into his new home, I would like him have a chance to settle in first.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 May 2011)

Hell no! 

Sarcoids are serious and should be delt with correctly using real medicine. Not messed about with, with diluted to nothing ('memory of water'), works via the placebo effect non-treatment.


----------



## MagicMo (24 May 2011)

Faracat said:



			Hell no! 

Sarcoids are serious and should be delt with correctly using real medicine. Not messed about with, with diluted to nothing ('memory of water'), works via the placebo effect non-treatment.
		
Click to expand...

Well, I think there's a theme here... 

Thank you!


----------



## jrp204 (24 May 2011)

If you  had skin cancer would you chance it? If the pics have been sent to Liverpool and that is their conclusion I would go with the experts rather than a 'treatment' that has no proof of efficacy.


----------



## galaxy (24 May 2011)

In my experience (and I've seen several treated, some huge) I wouldn't describe Liverpool treatment particularly painful.  

some vets prescribe bute for a few days in the treatment, but only a only dose as it's a bit uncomfortable and sore rather than painful. The cream just makes them shrivel up and fall off.

I just don't think it bothers them that much.


----------



## joy (24 May 2011)

I can't seem to access the photos but my experience is that Liverpool cream failed dismally in that it turned a pea sized sarcoid into a vast bloody lump that bled continuously last summer until I started feeding him Sarc-Ex.  Since then the thing has stopped bleeding and started to shrink, the other one has shrivelled to almost nothing and two have disappeared altogether.  They were all photographed and confirmed by Liverpool as sarcoids before anyone has a pop at me.


----------



## MagicMo (25 May 2011)

It does sound like there is a risk with all the treatments 

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## Danny Vet (25 May 2011)

Nothing is 100% guaranteed to work for sarcoids but the Liverpool cream is by far the most successful and I have normally had very good results with it.  Liverpool Vet School are the world leading experts in sarcoid research, and profit made from the cream is put back into research.  Sarcoids are very unpredictable and the best information regarding sarcoids and their treatment is a website written by Liverpool for horse owners.

www.liv.ac.uk/sarcoids

There's loads of information on there and it is up to date and accurate. 

Definitely don't try homeopathic treatment, it won't work and is a complete waste of money!


----------



## Ali2 (25 May 2011)

You may as well just rub water on them if you're going to go homeopathic!


----------



## lazybee (26 May 2011)

Faracat said:



			Hell no! 

Sarcoids are serious and should be delt with correctly using real medicine. Not messed about with, with diluted to nothing ('memory of water'), works via the placebo effect non-treatment.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^ 
However some types of small sarcoid need no treatment, just careful observation. If however they turn aggressive they need prompt treatment. Homeopathy in many scientific studies has been proven not to work so many times it's hard to believe people still use it.


----------



## peanut (26 May 2011)

Ali2 said:



			You may as well just rub water on them if you're going to go homeopathic!
		
Click to expand...




lazybee said:



			Whilst I agree that sarcoids should be carefully monitored under the supervision of a vet, I do think that alternative medicine including homeopathy has its place.

My horse had a cluster of four small sarcoids which were examined by my vet.  After 6 months of giving Global Herbs Sarc-Ex they had reduced to tiny pimples under the skin.  

That was about 4 years ago.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## soloequestrian (26 May 2011)

I don't believe in homoeopathy, but I think time and lack of stress can SOMETIMES allow sarcoids to regress spontaneously (or rather, allow the immune system to deal with them).  One of mine had several sarcoids treated, successfully, with Liverpool cream before I got him.  After treatment, and before I bought him, he developed three new nodular sarcoids.  He was living in quite a stressful environment at the time (a college yard, which he hated).  I've had him for seven years now.  Two of the three new sarcoids disappeared in the first year or so after I got him, and the third seems to have now completely gone too.  If your vet agrees that the sarcoids are not impinging on anything important and are not growing quickly, it might well be worth just waiting until your horse has settled into his new home, while monitoring the sarcoids carefully.
I don't know about the actual treatment, but everything that went with it (the handling and box rest) upset my boy a lot while it was going on - he became very mistrustful and it took a lot of work to get the trust back.


----------



## MagicMo (26 May 2011)

Danny Vet said:



			Nothing is 100% guaranteed to work for sarcoids but the Liverpool cream is by far the most successful and I have normally had very good results with it.  Liverpool Vet School are the world leading experts in sarcoid research, and profit made from the cream is put back into research.  Sarcoids are very unpredictable and the best information regarding sarcoids and their treatment is a website written by Liverpool for horse owners.

www.liv.ac.uk/sarcoids

There's loads of information on there and it is up to date and accurate. 

Definitely don't try homeopathic treatment, it won't work and is a complete waste of money!
		
Click to expand...

Liverpool cream it is then, thank you for your advice.


----------



## MagicMo (26 May 2011)

soloequestrian said:



			If your vet agrees that the sarcoids are not impinging on anything important and are not growing quickly, it might well be worth just waiting until your horse has settled into his new home, while monitoring the sarcoids carefully.
.
		
Click to expand...

This is a very interesting point, I will let him settle in for a while before I start the traetment as long as the Sarcoids get no worse. I'll have a chat with my vet about the timing.


----------



## leflynn (26 May 2011)

Danny Vet said:



			Nothing is 100% guaranteed to work for sarcoids but the Liverpool cream is by far the most successful and I have normally had very good results with it.  Liverpool Vet School are the world leading experts in sarcoid research, and profit made from the cream is put back into research.  Sarcoids are very unpredictable and the best information regarding sarcoids and their treatment is a website written by Liverpool for horse owners.

www.liv.ac.uk/sarcoids

There's loads of information on there and it is up to date and accurate. 

Definitely don't try homeopathic treatment, it won't work and is a complete waste of money!
		
Click to expand...

Definately get your vet to do a referral to liverpool with pics, I've had 2 lots of advice so far and been impressed, they aren't always super speedy at getting back to you but its only because they are so busy!  Referral one was for radiation treatment and the 2nd one in progress is for liverpool cream.

They'll also advise you if they think its worth leaving them for a bit too


----------



## Aliya (27 May 2011)

I feel for you. I have a 15 year arab mare with numerous sarcoids. On last count the poor girl had about 15. To be honest, I'd leave well alone. I have tried Camrosa, Liverpool Cream and banding. None of it has worked. If anything, the ones that I have treated have only grown back more aggressive. I worry so much about her. In the summer, she's in during the day and I have recently just bought her a snuggy sweetitch rug to keep her covered. However, saying this, I spoke with my vet this morning as I was concerned as she had some swelling and there has been some research from Liverpool University saying that Zovirax works....im very tempted as a last resort. Apparently you apply it daily for 2-3 months. However, talk to your vet first before you do anything...if its not causing discomfort DONT treat.


----------



## Aliya (27 May 2011)

I have some pics of my girls' sarcoid that was treated with the cream...they're quite graphic. If you PM me, I'd happily email you.

FYI-it was painful and she was sedated each time but she recovered well so don't be put off


----------



## Bertthefrog (27 May 2011)

martha said:



			Whilst I agree that sarcoids should be carefully monitored under the supervision of a vet, I do think that alternative medicine including homeopathy has its place.

My horse had a cluster of four small sarcoids which were examined by my vet.  After 6 months of giving Global Herbs Sarc-Ex they had reduced to tiny pimples under the skin.  

That was about 4 years ago.
		
Click to expand...

But you cannot guarantee that it was the supplement that caused these sarcoids to go. Some types of sarcoids regress of there own accord in time, and there is no way of being certain that the supplement was, or wasn't responsible.


----------



## Ali27 (27 May 2011)

Google cross gate remedies! I haven't used them for sarcoids but used their remedy to treat a lamb with joint ill. I know they do a remedy for for sarcoids and I think someone has done a testimony for it on the website.


----------



## alsiola (27 May 2011)

Ali27 said:



			... I think someone has done a testimony for it on the website.
		
Click to expand...

There's nothing like good solid scientific evidence is there.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 May 2011)

alsiola said:



			There's nothing like good solid scientific evidence is there.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Ali27 (28 May 2011)

And nothing like a bit of sarcasm either!
I would always go with veterinary advice and convential medicine however there is no harm in trying homeopathic remedies either! 
My lamb with joint ill was treated by the vet and didn't respond  to treatment and as a last resort I tried the cross gates remedy and it worked! 
They also do hair testing and can make up remedies to suit individuals.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (28 May 2011)

I am not denying that the placebo effect is very strong, measurable and real. However for the placebo effect to work, the person/animal (!) taking the remedy has to believe that it will help them.

Homeopathy will do no harm and as is often toted around, 'is just as effective as taking sugar pills'. Would you treat sarcoids with sugar pills? 

I think that a good dose of sarcasm is entirely appropriate for the topic of homeopathy.


----------



## alsiola (28 May 2011)

Ali27 said:



			...however there is no harm in trying homeopathic remedies either!
		
Click to expand...

Tell that to these 437 people... http://whatstheharm.net/homeopathy.html


----------



## Meowy Catkin (28 May 2011)

alsiola said:



			Tell that to these 437 people... http://whatstheharm.net/homeopathy.html

Click to expand...

Wow.


----------



## anj789 (28 May 2011)

My old mare had horrible, aggressive bleeding sarcoids on her neck & between her hind legs. Vet tried burning them off (this was I think before Liverpool specialist days but it was an acid paste so I guess the same idea) but they kept coming back. I went to a holistic / homeopathic vet who tried a couple of different things then said is this doesn't nothing will (it was the remedy related to TB fwiw) - and a few days later we found the most horrible one dropped off in her bed. The rest shrivelled up and disappeared for years. Coincidence maybe but I'd try it again.


----------



## Olliecp77 (29 May 2011)

I only have a recent experience of a small sarcoid on side of youngster, I stupidly kept picking it as thought it was a messy scab from poor fitting saddle when he came back from breaking.  Then it got all bloody and bubbly lumpy, boke.  I was considering liverpool cream as this worked for another friend however it wasn't that bad but starting to grow.  I give my other horse aloe vera juice for his stomach (vet prescribed after collitis) - I started to give a healthy dash of this is youngsters feed (nothing to do with potential sarcoid) a month or so later I noticed he just had a bald spot on his side (wasn't having rugs off much due to snow and not working) - I presumed he may have bitten it as he had been poking at it suddenly but maybe the aloe vera helped - cheaper than liverpool cream and may help with whatever treatment you decide.  He still has the bald patch but all the bubbly skin has smothed out - fingers crossed it stays that way!!  Holland and Barrett for deals on aloe.  Good luck - horrible things, boke :s


----------



## Ali2 (29 May 2011)

martha said:



			Whilst I agree that sarcoids should be carefully monitored under the supervision of a vet, I do think that alternative medicine including homeopathy has its place.

My horse had a cluster of four small sarcoids which were examined by my vet.  After 6 months of giving Global Herbs Sarc-Ex they had reduced to tiny pimples under the skin.  

That was about 4 years ago.
		
Click to expand...

That's not homeopathy though is it?  I've got no gripe with herbs - I have no experience of them with sarcoids so can't comment on any effectiveness there - but have had success with other complaints and herbal remedies (horse and me  )


----------

